
Re-Enact the Panama Papers Leak: How Mossack Fonseca Was Hacked - wyldfire
https://blog.adversary.io/panama-papers-leak-mossack-fonseca-hack
======
ArchReaper
Not to be a dick, but this just feels like an ad for their training product.
There's no re-enaction, 'Re-Enact' is referring to their training course that
they want you to buy. The meat of the article takes up 2 out of the 13
paragraphs.

Am I just being overly critical?

~~~
degenerate
No, you're being cynical, which more people need to be when reading headlines
and believing them.

------
gyanchawdhary
Ours is better [https://application.security](https://application.security) ;)

~~~
aaronbwebber
Yours is better.

~~~
gyanchawdhary
thank you !

------
rolltiide
My favorite part of the Panama Papers leak was how only one registered agent
got leaked and how this low bar was masquaraded as a big win.

Just be cheaper faster and more secure and you get many customers.

